# Seeking retro Dr.'s labcoat



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm looking for an old retro Dr's labcoat; the long somewhat fitted style with the buttons that go diagonally across one shoulder. My idea is to do one of the doctor Splicers from Rapture's medical complex in _Bioshock_, and they wore those olde-tyme labcoats.

Does anyone know of one that's sold, or if there's a pattern for one? I'd love a pattern to make a custom job.


----------



## relics (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe this is what your looking for. It's called a Psychosurgical coat. I know these guys make one: Psychosurgical Coat  Relapse Jacket  Straight Jacket  Insane Ensemble

If you going more doctor horrible, do a search for a "Howie Lab Coat". You can find some from medical / dental supply companies in the UK. 

Sometimes it's cheaper to order from a medical supply company than a costume company.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

You can also try Chef's coats. I've found them to be consistently cheaper than medical lab coats. You can order them extra long most places for a more lab feel. 

The "Bordeaux coat" here fits what you're looking for, for around $50. It was the first chef's coat link in Google, so price is probably cheaper elsewhere. 

Chef Coats from Culinary Classics


----------



## relics (Oct 28, 2009)

That's a brilliant idea. It's not perfect, but damn close.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I fluked out one year, many years ago, finding a perfect Lab Coat in a Value Village. We still have it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wonder if this might be what you are looking for: Mad Scientist Adult Costume over at BuyCostumes. I don't really sew so am not aware if there are any patterns available in this style lab coat. The BuyCostume's item comes with black gloves and belt too. I'm tempted to pick one up for my scientist lab guy. It reminds me so much of the Gemmy Dr. Shivers prop. This past season I bought the Gemmy spirit ball white haired guy prop and would like to make my own Dr. Shivers since they aren't available any longer.


----------

